# Anyone take DHEA?



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

Anyone here take DHEA for fibro?? I read "somewhere" that it helps with fatigue and sleep. Interested in any personal experiences.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

I would be interested to know this too. DHEA is no longer available in Canada, although it is an OTC med in the US. My MIL needs this according to her doctor, but unable to get it here. I wonder why and would try it for fibro if I could get it. Well maybe a trip across the boarder is in my future.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

My doctor is checking my DHEA level. It's a hormone, and the way he explained it to me is that it is part of a group of hormones including progesterone and cortisol that are "steroidal hormones". If you perhaps have a problem with your adrenal system you may not be making enough adrenaline, and these steroidal hormones may be out of whack, leaving your body worn out and hurting. I suppose taking it wouldn't help unless you were low? I'm just guessing though. Here is how he also explained the use of melatonin as a sleep aid - If you take melatonin before bed at night, and it helps you sleep, you can be pretty sure your melatonin level was low







He's a cool doctor. Hope this helps? (and is accurate?)


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Donna, I looked up and typed out excerpts and links from several articles on DHEA, but due to a stupid BB error I can't post them here, and I have lost all that I typed. If you go to www.medscape.com and search for 'DHEA' there is an article on cognitive function. If you go to www.co-cure.org and search for 'DHEA' there are a couple of articles on DHEA and CFS. Use the 'find' function on your browser to quickly scroll down the page to the relevant articles (Edit>Find)Sorry, can't fact looking it all up again.


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I took DHEA previously for fatigue (prior to Fibro diagnosis.) It did help somewhat with improving my fatigue level, but it caused MAJOR cystic acne. If I remember correctly my doc said it raised your testosterone levels. The pain alone from the acne was reason to quit taking it.Paige


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Speaking of Melatonin, I bought a bottle of that today. 3mg Melatonin, and 10mg (500%) Vitamin B6. I'll ya know how it went, gonna take half a pill to start.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i remember now.i took a whole large bottle with no effect at all.


----------

